# Nice hour out



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

First time I've had my scorpion out in ages and headshotted this woody out of a tree probably 10 yard up. 9.5 steel and single theraband blew it's eye out shows the effectiveness of small ammo and a well placed shot


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

dang great job


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

well done bub!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

nice shooting my friend....yes small ammo placed well on the shot..I remember back in the 1950's era they used 1/4" steel or rocks

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Pure accuracy


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Shot placement is the real key ... nice going.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Good shot  nice slingshot


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Nice !


----------

